# Dog in pain when she pees



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

My pup is 11 months old and is a labrador retreiver.

She is in heat.

She's been peeing a lot lately.

Today, when I took her to the park, she peed about 5 times, the last 3 times she peed she whined and kind of walked while she peed over to me and went between my legs and continued to whine.

I think she's in a lot pain while she pees. 

 What should I do?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You've been here long-enough that you probably know what to do.

Take her to the vet. It sounds like a urinary tract infection and it's not something you can treat yourself or just wait for it to go away.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

ook....

thanks...



My vet is closed on thursdays, should I take her to the animal ER or just wait?

I feel so bad


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trust me, your dog feels worse.

If it were my dog, I'd see somebody today.

If you're able to get a urine sample from her, it might help them at the vet.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sure she does.

Who should I call? The animal ER place? I highly doubt any vets around are open, its 6pm.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't mean to pick on you, Emily, but everyone who has a dog needs a plan for after-hours emergencies. Otherwise, a good time to take her in would have been when you first noticed the problem.

I have no idea what vets are open in Ohio or where the E-vets are. 

Not everyone will agree that this is a medical emergency and I'm sure you can get someone here to suggest that it can wait until morning. But I've been through this with my Irish setter and I would already be on my way.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I do have a plan for after-house emergencies, there is a ER place fairly nearby. She first whined when I took her potty at 5:45. So this hasn't been going on for a long time.

I called a vet that was open, and they said as long as she is eating and drinking it can wait until tomorrow. 

We will see how she acts when hubby takes her potty later.

I'm not quite sure why you're picking on me either.  THis is my first dog and I don't know what to do in situations like these. That's why I joined a dog forum.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not picking on you. I'm giving you the best advice I have. 

I don't see anybody else offering any suggestions at all, so take what you can use and ignore the rest.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think no one else is giving input because you summed it up quite nicely, RonE. Obviously the dog needs a vet.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Obvious to someone who is more experienced with dogs maybe  For all I know this is something common with heat and it'll pass. IDK, I'm new to all this...that's why I am here. 

She's going to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, the heat thing. Sorry I can't tell you anything about that, all my animals are fixed. Hope the pup feels better, like Ron said, probably a UTI.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Will she be getting fixed any time soon? A litter of puppies is the last thing a new dog owner, or your dog, needs.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup, after her cycel. Probably (hopefully) sometime in December.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

emily445455 said:


> Obvious to someone who is more experienced with dogs maybe  For all I know this is something common with heat and it'll pass. IDK, I'm new to all this...that's why I am here.
> 
> She's going to the vet tomorrow.


 
Emily, 
No it's not a common thing with a heat to have pain when urinating, just as you wouldn't have pain urinating during your menses unless there was something wrong. The physiology of dogs isn't that much different than humans other than they are built for walking on four legs and we are built for walking on three. 

I assume this is the first heat? If so, she shouldn't be in a public place, even on leash unless nessesary. I'd hate for an accident to occur. she will be fertile around 12-15 days after she starts bleeding, so it's important that she not 'spread her scent' around too much right now to minimize the risk of an unnuetered male male tracking her to your house (males can detect females in heat from a mile away). 

When she's done, please go get her spayed, she'll be in the safe zone for spay in about 60 days.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's on day 16 since she started bleeding, does this mean she's almost done?!?!?! lol


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

emily445455 said:


> She's on day 16 since she started bleeding, does this mean she's almost done?!?!?! lol



Nope! It's really helpful to read up on the subject. I did, even though I'd had dogs for years, however, I had never before had an intact bitch, so I had a lot to learn.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Nope! It's really helpful to read up on the subject. I did, even though I'd had dogs for years, however, I had never before had an intact bitch, so I had a lot to learn.


Quick answer, normal heat period is 21 days, the usual time to breed can be from day 8 to 14. So 1st week they are going in, 2nd week they can be bred, 3rd week going out. *Important nothing I just said is written in stone* it all can be adjusted a few days either way. Above is the normal heat cycle.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Quick answer, normal heat period is 21 days, the usual time to breed can be from day 8 to 14. So 1st week they are going in, 2nd week they can be bred, 3rd week going out. *Important nothing I just said is written in stone* it all can be adjusted a few days either way. Above is the normal heat cycle.


Great, thank you 

Her apt is 9:40 this morning. My husband is taking her.

My husband took her potty early this morning a few times (like early am) and she didn't whine. So IDK, but we're bringing her anyways, because I don't want to see my baby hurting anymore


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

emily445455 said:


> She's on day 16 since she started bleeding, does this mean she's almost done?!?!?! lol


Nevermind, WVasco answered it before me.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's ok!!

Her urine sample was fine. They said her urethra was probably swollen from being in heat. 

I am very happy she is ok


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm glad your baby is OK -


----------

